# 2013 CC Facelift Revealed



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

Hot off the virtual presses.

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/11/02/2013-volkswagen-cc-nip-tuck-revealed-ahead-of-la-debut/

Most notable changes:
- LED DRL
- LED tail lights
- new Climatronic controls (more integrated into the dash instead of the separate module)


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

I like it. The brown interior with wood is so nice.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

:thumbdown:, just as bad as the new Passat.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't like the front end at all.

After looking closer I have to say this is a catastrophic fail on VW's part. That car is flat out ugly.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Not as bad as I thought it would turn out, the tails look BMW'ish to me. I still like the front on current MY better.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me. I'm sure it'll look very nice in person.


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wish mine had bi-xenons and LEDs but I think I like the looks of my 2011 better.....


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

looks ok...i like the look of the rear end, but not the look of the front...the bi xenons and DRL LEDs are nice to have standard...inside pretty much looks the same


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> looks ok...i like the look of the rear end, but not the look of the front...


x2. Which could be a good thing for us - LED tail swap!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

rear end looks pretty cool , front looks horrible for my taste


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

The Rear is a nice upgrade but what the heck is up with all the front ends looking the same in VW....from the jetta to the passat and now to the CC :screwy:

LED Tails upgrade for me please! Thanks


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

I think we have a consensus on that front end....:facepalm:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know if LEDs and bi-xenon HIDS are enough for me. Interior looks almost identical minus a few things here and there. I got until 2014 to decide whether I want to lease another one or not.


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

Do you think the rears are going to be swappable? Looks like a different shape to me. I'd be psyched if they were. Would be the perfect hybrid.

EDIT: looks like the trunks would be swappable, but the outer rears would require a new bumper assuming same lines along rear panels.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

CC U L8TR said:


> :thumbdown:, just as bad as the new Passat.


This. Not a fan of the new bland styling that all models are sharing. MKVII is going to look somewhere on these lines too.


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

They should call this the CC Mullet. Business in the front, party in the back. :laugh:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

all I can say is dang glad I have mine....looks boring, not sexy at all


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> looks ok...i like the look of the rear end, but not the look of the front...the bi xenons and DRL LEDs are nice to have standard...inside pretty much looks the same


My thoughts exactly. Some nice additions but the grill treatment is ugly. :thumbdown:


----------



## MattTheCarNut (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG will the US finally get those EURO only 19" rims. I LOVE THEM! So much nicer than Sagittas!


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree, I can't get past the egg crate grill and the flat edged bumper that carries the VW corporate look - it's almost as bad as the Bangle butt on the BMWs - where is the anti-establishment?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm having a hard time liking the new front end, though I think I will warm up to it with time. The tails look great though; I hope they keep the amber turns. Also love the interior color scheme and new climatronic controls.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i'll take the rims and tail light, :laugh:

i doubt the tail lights will fit in our current style.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I like it. The new VW corp grill look isnt as bad as everybody is making it out to be. It seems like with every new style people hate on it. It could be worse. I'm glad they didn't hire the Acura designer for their new corp face. As long as VW doesn't drop the 2.5 in it! 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Loving the tail lights. I'm doubting it here, but I do wonder if they will swap out essentially plug and play


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Loving the tail lights. I'm doubting it here, but I do wonder if they will swap out essentially plug and play


Nope. I can already tell by just looking. The lines are straight cut. You'll need a new bumper, new trunk lid (all paintrd) and of course the tail lights. 

All this can be yours for a mere thousands of dollars. 

I'll live without them personally even though they look good.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Loving the tail lights. I'm doubting it here, but I do wonder if they will swap out essentially plug and play


Yep, that's the million dollar question. I think the the horizontal led strips maybe giving a false sense of a thinner size, it maybe the same fit?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Forgot to mention...NO MORE PDC PIMPLES on the rear bumper! Now they are flush just like the fronts.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Not sure if it would matter, but potentially looks like the rear bumper may be a direct replacement if you wanted to swap it. Also not a fan of the front of the car i'm very happy I got the year that I did and i'm sure it's going ot take some time to get used to this one.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Love it! If they come with a 2.0t awd that will be the wifes next car


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Love it! If they come with a 2.0t awd that will be the wifes next car


If they do this I will have alot of work to do. I will be stripping this car to put everything on the other car!

Back on topic:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I personally think it looks good minus the grille. I like the new headlights and the new rear is nice. People are going to hate on any new model when they have the old one, happened on the BMW forums too when the e90 came out as well. People hate to admit that they like the new version of their model more than the one they have already. While the grille is a little much, that can easily be fixed by all you plasti-dippers


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

phantom2010 said:


> I personally think it looks good minus the grille. I like the new headlights and the new rear is nice. People are going to hate on any new model when they have the old one, happened on the BMW forums too when the e90 came out as well. People hate to admit that they like the new version of their model more than the one they have already. While the grille is a little much, that can easily be fixed by all you plasti-dippers


Are you kidding me the previous generation of the 3 series in general looked much better to me. I've never owned a 3 series either. I really dislike the fender lines and what-not. I still liek the 330i look even if it is getting a little dated now. Check out those headlights... ever seen anything like that?









I will admit that the 2013 tail lights are growing on me. Its really just the front that I don't like. Maybe some different angles will change my mind? I dunno...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm agreeing that it's a no deal on the tails, ours dip down and then up to the trunk lamps. 










The new one looks like a continuous line across the base. Which means a new trunk and bumper. If only a Dodge ram runs into me next year maybe I can update for free.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

G-ReaL said:


> The Rear is a nice upgrade but what the heck is up with all the front ends looking the same in VW....from the jetta to the passat and now to the CC :screwy:


works for Audi, right? VW did this for family resemblance.

the grille is more like the Phaeton than Passat, but still combination of both.










the Climatronic controls looks like the one on the NMS Passat.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

You can bet this will be heavily decontented by the time it makes it to the U.S. VW always does that, shows the highest end Euro version and then delivers a Yugo to the U.S.

I bet a dollar that the AFS xenons will _not_ be standard over here. That is the last option in the highest option package available (on the 2.0's) and they have been taking away xenons in all the rest of their cars, including the new GLI.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

OnlineAlias said:


> You can bet this will be heavily decontented by the time it makes it to the U.S. VW always does that, shows the highest end Euro version and then delivers a Yugo to the U.S.
> 
> I bet a dollar that the AFS xenons will _not_ be standard over here. That is the last option in the highest option package available (on the 2.0's) and they have been taking away xenons in all the rest of their cars, including the new GLI.


and you think AFS bixenons will be standard equipment over in Europe?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

bigmikeo said:


> I'm agreeing that it's a no deal on the tails, ours dip down and then up to the trunk lamps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When comparing the rear ends, I'm thinking just a new bumper is needed


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

To me the 09-12 CC is still very fresh. The new front end is awful and the rear isn't worse, but isn't any better.


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

Heck if you like front/back LEDs get the Audi, not this one. A4 and cc will have same price(considering cc lux ltd vs premium plus A4 b8)


----------



## BarrettF77 (Jul 19, 2007)

VW cars are so bland looking and like the Eos (my last car) they have ruined this one too. That front grill has nothing sporty about it. It looks like the exact same car except for head and tail lights and a amazingly ugly front bumper. 

Sealed the deal. No more VW's in my future. They have succeeded in becoming the next Honda!:screwy:


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

All I will say is I am glad I already own an 09


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

BarrettF77 said:


> That front grill has nothing sporty about it. (...) amazingly ugly front bumper.


+1

However, IMHO the new rear design looks way sexier than the current model


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info!

Assuming it's got the bench seats in the back and pricing isn't too far off from 2012, looks like 2013CC will have many of my wishlist for my next car....

Also, curious to see if Gold Coast body kit will work with the refresh?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

jspirate said:


> Are you kidding me the previous generation of the 3 series in general looked much better to me. I've never owned a 3 series either. I really dislike the fender lines and what-not. I still liek the 330i look even if it is getting a little dated now. Check out those headlights... ever seen anything like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I think the e90 is better looking than the e46. I had a 2004 330i and loved it, but when the 335i was released I was sold. It was a better car all around from handling to design, in my opinion. Instantly made the e46 look dated. While that's still a great design, it looks old to me now even more than ever.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the new look. The current CC was always a little too soft and feminine looking IMHO.

I wonder how much $$$ the VR6/4Motion will go for?


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

not as bad as i thought, just like most people i do like the rear lights better, interior looks almost the same. Are they still going to have the same non-opening sunroof? that would be silly


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure wish they would use less (no) bright trim, or at least offer an upgrade to eliminate it like BMW.


----------



## stres (Mar 17, 2009)

not a fan of the "corporate" look and it seems the only thing vw did right was the new beetle everything else looks the same as the other sheep, but i am diggin the LED tails!


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

As an owner of a 2010 model I have to say that I love this redesign. The changes to the taillights is the best aspect of the refresh, but I also like the revised front end. I never cared much for the scalloped cutout for the headlights and the new LED DRLs and availability of bi-xenons on the 6MT models is a huge improvement. While it's somewhat normal for existing owners to blast the new version, I think one has to be fair and give credit where credit is due. I can still like my 2010 version while acknowledging that the new version is better. This makes the decision to buy my car in summer of 2013 at lease end much more difficult. We'll have to see how they price it.


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so glad I bought a 2012. The '13 front end looks terrible and the car loses it's sleek appearance.:thumbdown:


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

jspirate said:


> If they do this I will have alot of work to do. I will be stripping this car to put everything on the other car!
> 
> Back on topic:



i saw the signature "cc" look of the tails too. i think it looks great...


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Rear looks good... :thumbup:
Interior looks a little more refined :thumbup:

Front...
LED DRL's :thumbup:
Grille reminds me of a Vauxhall Senator from the early 90's :thumbdown:
Chrome trim around the lower grille outer openings looks like what Volvo is doing with the XC60/90 etc.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

More pictures towards the end.


----------



## jzoppina (Feb 3, 2011)

I love the new look. As soon as my lease runs out—so long as the new one is available in the US with a 6MT—you'd better believe I'm hopping into this.

I like my car—but the fact that this gets rid of the needless curves makes me *very* happy. (I'll probably take some flack for this—but my dislike for curves is why I liked the MkIV Jetta over the MkV, for example. Straight lines > Curves any day of the week!)


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

It seems they were not sure weather to make head and tail lights straight or keep them curvy. Since they changed both bumpers the section of the lights connecting to the bumper has been changed. But in order not to change other body parts, the section that is connecting to the body is the same as the old one for apparent cost cutting.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

bigmikeo said:


> I'm agreeing that it's a no deal on the tails, ours dip down and then up to the trunk lamps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finaly someoen with a michigan plate in here , i thougt i was the only one lol , what part of the state ? im from clinton twp.


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

Anyone else notice the hood is different? Some things I like, some I dont. Hood and grill I do not like.

(and I am from Michigan)

-Eli


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

If it comes as a TDI, that would be awesome... Otoh I hope it doesn't get de contented like the new passat.

Still liking our current 2010... Showed pics to the wife and she prefers ours over the new one too.


----------



## gordonyz (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the A5 LED better, even the old A6 straight line will do.

VW LED looks like having a gum in the eye. Why u shape?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I am so happy that I bought the first gen...the new one just looks awful..maybe the interior is much sweeter than what we have now but whatever man..I knew VW would screw this up..they already set the stage with the Passat..the German element is what I loved about the CC! Love at first sight!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm with most of you on the front, but that rear is hawt.

And those wheels hmmmmmm? I'll have to get a set for my jsw.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Front end= Fail '' i bet the avg non-enthusiast will love it though'' 
Rear: WIN x1000 

I'm sure after market companies will then start making out tails with a replica look to the 2013's but maybe ill just do some bodywork and fit these!! looks like the inner tails arent a problem!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TJEli said:


> Anyone else notice the hood is different? Some things I like, some I dont. Hood and grill I do not like.
> 
> (and I am from Michigan)
> 
> -Eli


Yeah, I think its part of what I am not digging about the front.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

If I swap cars, it'll be for the new A3 sedan... If it makes it here..


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

sbkim said:


> Assuming it's got the bench seats in the back and pricing isn't too far off from 2012, looks like 2013CC will have many of my wishlist for my next car....


Is there any information on whether it will be a five seater?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

FRONT:
"Hump" gone = huge fail
Grill = Massive chrome+too many horizontal bars = fail
Central PDC sensors = afterthought? cheap
Lower grill = gigantic; missing separate foglights sections
Headlights = plain ugly, mostly due to led positioning
Finally, is it me or do the sides resemble a Chevrolet Volt?

REAR:
Is there a new rearview camera mechanism? Lower part of the emblem seems misterious...
Led tailights = major win (although the original twin OO lights look fantastic at night)
Reflectors = relocated; subtle win
PDC and park assist sensors = flush to the bumper surface = win


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Toma23 said:


> finaly someoen with a michigan plate in here , i thougt i was the only one lol , what part of the state ? im from clinton twp.


Sorry man I stole it from the internet! I'm from Ohio and could care less about the Buckeye's for the record.


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

I like the grille design from the 2009-2012 version better. Grille design matches up perfectly with the swoopiness of the design of the rest of the car. A subtle curve of the the bottom right front and the bottom front left of the grille (getting rid of the harsh trapezoid shape of the grille) would make the facelift look just as nice of the 2009-2012 version. The use of chrome on the 2013 front grille is too overpowering (VW should tone the usage of chrome down a bit). The taillights of the 2013 looks a little better than the 2009-2012. I wonder if the turn signals on the 2013 will still be amber. I myself own a 2010 CC 2.0T with front and rear parking, rear camera, Dynaudio, 18" wheels, bi-xenons, and navigation, leather seats. It would be nice to have a 2013 version with diesel, manual transmission on all 2.0T trim. After 2010, VW took away the front park sensors, leather seats, Dynaudio; this is a shame. Also VW should offer a diesel CC in America. I looked at the 2012 Passat and I think it is a bit tinny in comparison to the German made CC. Also, the CC is a beauty to look at.


----------



## Virtual61 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice ass.
Shame about the face.


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

The new lines don't look bad, but I still like the original lines better. But they still need to make a 6 speed paired with the VR6 imho.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Faramarz1 said:


> But in order not to change other body parts, the section that is connecting to the body is the same as the old one for apparent cost cutting.


This is just a facelift, not a total redesign. Most of the body panels remain the same on most refreshes. It wasn't done for cost cutting.

Also keep in mind these are only computer generated renders, real life shots will most surely look better.


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

i understand the point and im sure we all do, but the cut cost to probably charge 31k at the sport model? i mean we do have to know that prices dont go down. unless they do something like the Jetta or Passat. I dont think VW's goal is to get this car into their economical line. they would want to keep it up there with the toureg, and EOS considering its extremely overpriced. but im also sure it will grow in all of us just like the mk6 jetta/golf and the new passat did....


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

sergiommms said:


> FRONT:
> Grill = Massive chrome+too many horizontal bars = fail


0. Standard









1. Delete vertical bars (already an impressive change for the better)









2. Delete top and bottom horizontal bars









3. Delete huge side bars









4. Delete sides completely (including the tips of the horizontal bars)









Care to start a poll based on this?
2. doesn´t look bad at all, since the remaining side chrome bars blend in with the lower grill chrome accent...
3. actually looks great
4. might be exagerated (completely destroys the new design?)


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

#3 is basically the Passat grille


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> #3 is basically the Passat grille


Bingo... modding that grill to my liking will take something more than just covering some of the chrome.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Seems to be a bigger hit over on TCL:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5481784-2013-Volkswagen-CC-Facelift-Revealed


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

[email protected]!NG said:


> x2. Which could be a good thing for us - LED tail swap!


def want the led tail swap


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

#3 and #4 I could easily live with.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> #3 is basically the Passat grille



It is very similar! lol. I really didn´t realize.
However, I was removing the top and bottom bars; leaving 3 in the middle.
The Passat has 4 horizontal bars to start with (2013 CC has 5)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

In person, these front ends look _much_ better. (New Passat)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

The original r-line body accents were not on my list of wants, and I am having a really hard time imagining similar accents on the 2013.


----------



## Ray1905 (Mar 5, 2008)

I think I found my next car, if it's still made in Germany and if the new GTi is not out.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

The picture of the black car is HOT BABY! 

Still not sure I am loving...but the picture looks cool.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Where is the sharkfin!?


----------



## spikeblue (Dec 3, 2010)

im glad i just got mine, i dont like the front bumper at all and the grill is boring, love the lights though


----------



## lasvegasjunkie (Jan 27, 2001)

Vesion #4. Try photoshopping this grille with 2 horizontal chrome bars spaced wider apart Plus put a little bit of curve in the opening on the bottom left and bottom right of grille where it meets the bumper. The front fascia facelift will probably look much better and better complements the rest of the the CC's design.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry a little off topic but with the pics made me remember...

Now I've though for awhile that the new Passat looked like the most recent Ford 500. But I saw a rear three quarters view in Car & Driver and I had to do a quadruple take because it looked like the A8 from that angle, which I love!


----------



## amerjan (Jun 21, 2003)

*New CC*

The front end seems great, but the rear is really spectacular. I have a 2001 Passat that has served me faithfully for 10 years and I'm looking for a new VW. Would love to buy the CC if it had 5 seats and a real sunroof. 

It is a shame that VW offers the 5 seat option in Europe but not in the US.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone care to guess whether you can retrofit 2013 LED tail light into 2012 prior without changing out any body panels and incurring a lot of costs?


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

amerjan said:


> The front end seems great, but the rear is really spectacular. I have a 2001 Passat that has served me faithfully for 10 years and I'm looking for a new VW. Would love to buy the CC if it had 5 seats and a real sunroof.
> 
> It is a shame that VW offers the 5 seat option in Europe but not in the US.


I thought we were getting 5 seat option in the US for 2013


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

sergiommms said:


> The Passat has 4 horizontal bars to start with (2013 CC has 5)


I read that they went with extra chrome bars on both cars because the "focus groups" thought the chrome snout on the Sonata (yes, their target market is also Kia/Hyundai) looked "classier" than the proposed original B7/CC front redesign.

It appears that a lot of us who have driven VWs for a long time are no longer in the target market. I'm anxious to have the new A3 arrive. 



sbkim said:


> I thought we were getting 5 seat option in the US for 2013


With the way VW has shifted from line-item options to selling pre-packaged trim levels, I doubt this will happen. They're serious about cutting the number of manufacturing combinations.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

notch on the hood is back!!!


----------



## hiker (Oct 10, 2011)

Although the 2013 is pretty generic in its styling it looks okay to me. I'm glad I have my 2012, though.

Re sergio's redesign (you did a nice job), I like #3.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

sbkim said:


> I thought we were getting 5 seat option in the US for 2013


It won't be an option. It will be only 5 seater. No more 4 seater.


----------



## Ric - VW Parati BR (May 16, 2010)

sergiommms said:


> 0. Standard
> [image]
> 
> 1. Delete vertical bars (already an impressive change for the better)
> ...


Whoa, I had posted something about grille paint job on Volkswagen Lounge's thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5482467-2013-Volkswagen-CC-First-Photos

But Sergio's #3 FTW! :thumbup:


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

The more I look at this, the more I've fallen in love with it. It's answered many of the gripes I had about the CC initially.

Depending on what the options packages look like for the US market, this could be the vehicle that brings me back into the VW family.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

capclassicv2 said:


> This is just a facelift, not a total redesign. Most of the body panels remain the same on most refreshes. It wasn't done for cost cutting.
> 
> Also keep in mind these are only computer generated renders, real life shots will most surely look better.


Performing a facelift on a car without changing a single body panel is pure cost cutting since it requires minimal changes in the parts and production line. If you look at the B7 European Passat front end, you can see it has different front side panels, therefore, headlights are completely new and the whole front end is much more appealing than the new CC. I agree, it looks better in live shots:


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

When I first saw the pics of the 2013 CC I didn't care for the new look. The new Passat came to mind...:thumbdown: But after looking at the pics of the actual car & not the VW promo pics, my next VW will be a 2013 CC! I love the rear lights & the smooth front end. It just looks "meaner" looking. I especially like that it will be a 5 seater now & I hope we get the Diesel in the US like the euro version (fingers crossed). My wife just bought a 2012 TDI Sportwagen & I love driving it! I can't wait to see the colors that will be available for the 2013 CC.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

VW GUY said:


> I can't wait to see the colors that will be available for the 2013 CC.


I was surprised at the 2012 colors. I am also curious about 2013 colors.

I am still hung up on the grill and hood on the 2013. I don't like either. I thought it migth grow on me, but it hasn't. The rear lights have though. I like those more every passing day :thumbup:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

I still like 2012 better.
IMO, the new Passat looks better than 13 CC.
Redesign makes it very rental looking.


----------



## amerjan (Jun 21, 2003)

*5 Seats*

If we're getting the CC with 5 seats, then this could be my next car. Does anyone have any news on a possible 'real' sunroof.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

amerjan said:


> If we're getting the CC with 5 seats, then this could be my next car. Does anyone have any news on a possible 'real' sunroof.


I only see 2 rear headrests in the new photos.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

New front sucks! The CC was unique on the outside in a lot of ways...
Not anymore.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Re the above 4Motion pictures--The rear valence is much better integrated than before. Especially on 4Motion models; the tailpipes seem to not stick out as much as before and the whole valence itself seems to mimic that of the GTI.

Also, in the regular TCL section, there is a 2013 CC thread going with more pics of that 4Mo model. They show and interior shot with the Executive ventilated seats now in two-tone Cornsilk/Black.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sure y'all know this already - CC is a variant of Passat (in UK); not sure why aren't VW bringing the whole Passat CC term to the US. 


Also I'm guessing VW wants CC to have a more luxury look and keeping the same elements that are found in Passat, grill, bumper, interior parts etc.. Therefore, CC is drifting away from the luxury/sporty appearance.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

thing is, the body of the CC was designed originally by a genius.

now, it looks more and more like it's done by a middle-management committee


less CLS, more Buick


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I still like my rear end better. I love the oval's I'm not into the new look.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

wwittman said:


> thing is, the body of the CC was designed originally by a genius.
> 
> now, it looks more and more like it's done by a middle-management committee
> 
> ...


the cc was designed under Klaus Bischoff's direction. the refresh? still the same design chief.... Mr Klaus Bischoff


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

More photos here:
http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/...-passat-coupe-wird-selbstaendig-4075521.html?

And here:
http://www.netcarshow.com/volkswagen/2013-passat_cc/

The new black&white interior looks pretty cool (note the all-black dash):

















Don´t dig the "new" AC controls... reminescent of my MY08 Golf V...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Exactly*

Could not have said it better.


wwittman said:


> thing is, the body of the CC was designed originally by a genius.
> 
> now, it looks more and more like it's done by a middle-management committee
> 
> ...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> I still like my rear end better. I love the oval's I'm not into the new look.


I agree, looks fantastic at dusk.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

This rear end isn't all that bad...


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Hoping the 5 seater will come to US


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Check out the LED city light - nice


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

sbkim said:


> Check out the LED city light - nice


Identical design of the Touareg headlight.


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope the 2013 CC will have a backup camera.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

sbkim said:


> This rear end isn't all that bad...


If you're into that sorta thing :laugh:


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice find with the Buick... I see the resemblance with red lens, four tires, rear window...


----------



## cheviot (Nov 8, 2011)

and the new Jetta. And the new Toe-rag. And the new CC....

One question: When Kia and Korea got their new German engineer to design the Optima, 
did VW get one of theirs back in trade? Look...in my rearview mirror...is that a Kia Magentis?
Nope...it's the new CC!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> the cc was designed under Klaus Bischoff's direction. the refresh? still the same design chief.... Mr Klaus Bischoff


The CC was designed by Murat Günak during his tenure as head of design at Volkswagen, Günak also designed the original CLS while at Mercedes-Benz. Not so with the refresh.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

SlavaKM said:


> If you're into that sorta thing :laugh:













Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> I still like my rear end better. I love the oval's I'm not into the new look.




Agreed!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

It's all personal preferences ofcourse, but i'm not feeling the refresh.
It doesn't flow with the original body, kinda like Canadian MK4 refresh.


----------



## Matthew Eisley (Oct 8, 2010)

*Much improved*

We perfectionists have never seen the perfect car yet, but VW's 2013 CC refresh is a significant improvement, in my view. I could take or leave the verticle grille bars, and I probably would have left the hood bump, but overall the new corporate face is well-integrated into the smooth CC. Who can seriously miss the Chrysler-style headlights? The rear is much-improved, too.

Overall, the refresh is crisper, bolder, more masculine and aggressive, but still very sleek -- a unique and head-turning combination. If the refreshed model wisely gains an inexpesive fifth seat, it should compete strongly against its new and impressive rival, the Kia Optima SX. For $30K, there's nothing else remotely in their league.

For those aghast at the chrome grille, are you kidding? As opposed to the big, shiny, droopy, Dali-esque Persistence of Chrome schnoz on the original? Good riddance.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Like the Tail Light !*

The Tech - that will be coming sounds good .

I really Like My Cornering Lights - Light those Girls Up on the Corner's - Yeah !

Really Help in the Dark Rain Evenings - last week a little Lass with Her Hood Pulled up in 
Dark Skin , Navy Blue Hooded Rain Coat - Long - it hid moment - Gloves On - Almost Drove 
Her little Tight Butt - clear to the Moon !

Taking a Village Corner at 25 Mph - I got the VW to Bump Up My Corner Safety Lights , as
16 Mph was Lame .


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Yes Honey - You can Still Get Up on it in the Back Seat !*

OK - She wants Room to get On !



sbkim said:


> Hoping the 5 seater will come to US


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

kaysid said:


> The CC was designed by Murat Günak during his tenure as head of design at Volkswagen, Günak also designed the original CLS while at Mercedes-Benz. Not so with the refresh.


exactly.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

EngTech1 said:


> The Tech - that will be coming sounds good .
> 
> I really Like My Cornering Lights - Light those Girls Up on the Corner's - Yeah !
> 
> ...


what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Mill12Pass (Oct 28, 2011)

The refresh is what the CC should've looked like to start with. This will be my next car for sure.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I personally like the Chrome Grill look.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Just saw the pics and wanted to share that the product manager of the CC and EOS saw my car in person out here in L.A., loved it, and ended up mailing me an official gov't assigned license plate from Wolfsburg when he got back home recently..pretty cool to see the similar coding on an official test/demo car.

Pic 

Edit: Sorry for the band-aid, I know most of you aren't fans of it but please ignore


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Really? Just preference. The old grill and headlights are simple and fit the simple lines of the car. The new grill is: CHROMED OUT, GAUDY AND OVERDONE. IT'S TOO BUSY AND TOO MUCH TO LOOK AT! Sometimes simplicity equals the most elegant and that chrome grill, giant fog light grills and god-awful led headlights certainly helps the new cc look like a cracked out kia. A simple restyling of the front headlights would have been all it needed. 

The new rear looks fine.

Just my opinion.

*Heck at this rate of gaudiness, could this be a hint at the 2016 CC refresh...inside and out?*

Note the beautiful LED headlights and extra seating everyone has been wishing for


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Eh I understand why it was done to go with the corporate design theme (headlights, grill, taillights). I'm coming from a b7 s4 so I know it all to well. Hell the original CC even was following the corporate look of the time. The grill was just like mk5 Jettas/GTIs/Rabbits, b6 Passats, tiguans. Same with the round taillights. I like the new look on some of the cars but definitely not on the CC. I'm just nervous that the first generation will now start to look dated. Luckily, there aren't many CCs in my area for people to notice and doubt there will be many of the new ones either.


----------



## RandyG (Oct 22, 2000)

Will the 2013 have a real sunroof?


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

So I've gone back and forth and finally figured out WHY I LOVE MY CC so much.

It is unique, interesting, sexy, mysterious, cool, masculine, etc.

The new 2013 are NICE, but that is it NICE...

I would rather have a car that turns heads vs. oh, that is NICE!

VW really messed up...OR they felt the CC didn't have a broad enough interest point and they want to cater to the boring people of the world. 

SORRY !


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread makes me happy I didn't wait for the 2012's


----------



## defector (Nov 26, 2000)

Aftermarket badgeless grilles, I'm sure, will quickly move to about $250 painted. 

With one, the car would look much better. 

Without, I don't like it. 

But then again, I bought a 2008 Passat because the CC wasn't out yet....so who am I to judge???

p.s. The Passat and current CC don't have Chrysler 200 headlamps....that is vice versa.


----------



## Matthew Eisley (Oct 8, 2010)

defector said:


> Aftermarket badgeless grilles, I'm sure, will quickly move to about $250 painted.
> 
> With one, the car would look much better.
> 
> ...



It might be true that Chrysler copied VW on the teardrop headlights, but now its entire lineup has them:
http://www.chrysler.com/en/lineup/

And since Chrysler sold more than four times as many vehicles as VW in the U.S. last year, most people will associate the look (which is dated anyway) with Chrysler.

Which isn't good for VW.

Just sayin'.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont mind the new look, it was expected as their new corporate look anyway.
I think its very VW.

The hood has a notch now so all the people that like badgless have more work to do now....


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

sbkim said:


> Hoping the 5 seater will come to US


I really hope so! I bet dealers have bitched to VWoA about potential buyers walking away because of the stupidity of the back seat.

I like the refresh. It is nice, clean, crisp, and more buttoned-down, but without being boring. I like the current version too, but I find it slightly overdone. I still don't like the excessive slope of the roof and the frameless windows.

But, if the 3rd seat comes through, the CC will give me a true compromise solution to choosing between the A4 and the cheapened but more practical new Passat.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

I would love to take a poll and find how many times in the life of a car that a fifth seat is actually used. It's an uncomfortable mess for adults which leaves only children...and how many people really have more than two kids now-a-days?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jbcc said:


> I would love to take a poll and find how many times in the life of a car that a fifth seat is actually used. It's an uncomfortable mess for adults which leaves only children...and how many people really have more than two kids now-a-days?


I have 3 boys ages 3, 6 and 9 and i bought the 4-seater CC without a bit of concern. 5 seats in the CC is fail. Big-time fail.


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

90% of the time I'm alone in my CC, the other 10% is with my wife and son. Never had 4 persons in my car. Really don't need the 5th seat.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

jspirate said:


> I have 3 boys ages 3, 6 and 9 and i bought the 4-seater CC without a bit of concern. 5 seats in the CC is fail. Big-time fail.


If you can always rely on another car to haul the family, then that works for you. Otherwise, it wouldn't, would it?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Fifth seat is garbage just like the new styling the seat looks like an afterthought that was quickly put into place ive never had any issues with having four seats you need 5 seats buy a passat or wagon


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

danyvw said:


> 90% of the time I'm alone in my CC, the other 10% is with my wife and son. Never had 4 persons in my car. Really don't need the 5th seat.


I too am alone in my car most of the time. But about once a week, and sometimes two, I do one leg of the school shuttling of four kids (two are mine). So I really do need the third seat.

_This not directed at you specifically:_ It nearly blows my mind how some people who claim to almost never use the back seat react so strongly to the idea having a third seat. If you never use it, why do you care that there be no middle seat??? Does the plastic cover of a storage bin look that much sexier than a cushioned area for sitting? Will your non-existing rear passengers miss the storage bin? Is anyone actually saying that the third seat would ruin the looks of the car so much that they wouldn't buy it??? WTF?

Why is it that every time someone here says they can't buy the CC because of the lack of a 3rd back seat, a bunch of people jump on them? Who are you to tell me whether I really do need the third seat or not? We are not ruling out a car because there is a 0.01% chance that one day we may have three people in the back. We already have an established need for it.

To folks who claim the third seat would ruin the car for them, all I can say is that is a laughable criterion for picking a car and it is the epitome of shallowness.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Fifth seat is garbage just like the new styling the seat looks like an afterthought that was quickly put into place ive never had any issues with having four seats you need 5 seats buy a passat or wagon


Are you telling me you would not have bought the car if it came with a 3rd seat? You have the option of not using the 3rd seat. Those who need it don't have the option of using it if it is not there.

Btwy, the 3rd seat has been an option available elsewhere since the 2010 model. It was added by "popular demand." Translation: "we realized we were losing too many sales without it."


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

av_audi said:


> If you can always rely on another car to haul the family, then that works for you. Otherwise, it wouldn't, would it?


If my family only had one car it would not be a CC. Five seats or not.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

av_audi said:


> Are you telling me you would not have bought the car if it came with a 3rd seat? You have the option of not using the 3rd seat. Those who need it don't have the option of using it if it is not there.
> 
> Btwy, the 3rd seat has been an option available elsewhere since the 2010 model. It was added by "popular demand." Translation: "we realized we were losing too many sales without it."


The not having a third seat was actually pretty great. I only wanted the back seats for when and if I do decide to have some children. I'm not planning on have more than two anyway. The neat third seat looks like an after thought and compared to rolling around in comfort if I do have people in the car like we did in vegas one night i'd rather have the cup holder and cubby with comfortable seats then to have my passengers crammed into each other and another set of legs to dig me into the back . Like I said if I was really worried about hauling around my family and not about looks and asthetics I would have bought a previous gen passat or a passat wagon.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> The not having a third seat was actually pretty great. I only wanted the back seats for when and if I do decide to have some children. I'm not planning on have more than two anyway. The neat third seat looks like an after thought and compared to rolling around in comfort if I do have people in the car like we did in vegas one night i'd rather have the cup holder and cubby with comfortable seats then to have my passengers crammed into each other and another set of legs to dig me into the back . Like I said if I was really worried about hauling around my family and not about looks and asthetics I would have bought a previous gen passat or a passat wagon.


I do understand all that. But only the new gen Passat is available and it is a completely different car. Here is my thing. Why can't we have a practical car that is also good looking and sporty? How about if the 3rd seat became an option, just like in the rest of the world?

Now tell me this. I understand you prefer not to have the 3rd seat, which is perfectly fine. But say you had no choice but to have it, would it have been a deal breaker for you? Would you have passed on the CC-R because of it? I am pretty sure you would still be driving one


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

^^^

Dedicated 2 rear seats, was actually selling point for me.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

av_audi said:


> I do understand all that. But only the new gen Passat is available and it is a completely different car. Here is my thing. Why can't we have a practical car that is also good looking and sporty? How about if the 3rd seat became an option, just like in the rest of the world?
> 
> Now tell me this. I understand you prefer not to have the 3rd seat, which is perfectly fine. But say you had no choice but to have it, would it have been a deal breaker for you? Would you have passed on the CC-R because of it? I am pretty sure you would still be driving one


Not a deal breaker I don't think, but in all honesty I think the third seat cheapens the look of the car. If I had to choose it now I wouldn't get one with a third seat and ti would be a deal breaker. For those who absolutely need to haul all their children and friends and neighbors it should just be an option or hell charge me a couple bucks extra and i'd buy the option to keep it a 4 seater that way you can keep it fair and charge the enthusiast people like me who normally get charged.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> hell charge me a couple bucks extra and i'd buy the option to keep it a 4 seater that way you can keep it fair and charge the enthusiast people like me who normally get charged.


Actually, I think the fair thing would be to charge those who want the third seat, because it it costlier to have it than not have it. I think they charge $100-200 in Europe for the option of having the third seat.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

av_audi said:


> Actually, I think the fair thing would be to charge those who want the third seat, because it it costlier to have it than not have it. I think they charge $100-200 in Europe for the option of having the third seat.


The bad news is that there will be no 4 seater option in the US


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

While I wouldn't be willing to pay a couple hundred bucks for the middle seat, I would prefer that the car came with it standard. I don't see a downside to having that middle seating position available. To me, it has no effect on the character of the car whatsoever. Having said that, I don't recall seeing any official announcement that 2013 U.S. CC's will come this way. I see it as a non-issue.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Ali B said:


> While I wouldn't be willing to pay a couple hundred bucks for the middle seat, I would prefer that the car came with it standard. I don't see a downside to having that middle seating position available. To me, i*t has no effect on the character of the car whatsoever. *Having said that, I don't recall seeing any official announcement that 2013 U.S. CC's will come this way. I see it as a non-issue.


I see this sentence as somewhat debatable. While thinking about this at the gym while I was bored on the treadmill earlier. I was thinking about the name of the car IE the CC or Comfort Coupe. Coupes generally come with a compromise of some sort. You trade practicality in some sense for the sporty feeling of two doors or a useless backseat. If anything I kindda think that the CC being a four seater still holds true to the coupe ideal which is not meant for practicality, but to keep those in love with lines happy. Please correct me if this thinking is wrong at all. Like I said make it an option I love my 4 seater with compromises and no 5th wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2000)

*each to his own*

6MT, Xenons, and a sunroof and I'd be on board. For me, the extra back seat would be great for my two kids and occasional friend, but not a deal breaker. Throw us some bones, VWOA!! Help yourself reach that lofty sales goal you guys talked about.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I see this sentence as somewhat debatable. While thinking about this at the gym while I was bored on the treadmill earlier. I was thinking about the name of the car IE the CC or Comfort Coupe. Coupes generally come with a compromise of some sort. You trade practicality in some sense for the sporty feeling of two doors or a useless backseat. If anything I kindda think that the CC being a four seater still holds true to the coupe ideal which is not meant for practicality, but to keep those in love with lines happy. Please correct me if this thinking is wrong at all. Like I said make it an option I love my 4 seater with compromises and no 5th wheel.


I agree its a very debatable issue. 

Having four seats in a four door car, is by definition, character. Maybe some will argue that taking away one feature does not change its character. Well, in my mind its a comfort coupe, not a family truckster. If you want 5 seats you want a Passat not a CC.

From dictionaryDOTcom:
Character - the aggregate of features and traits that form the individual nature of some person or thing.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I see this sentence as somewhat debatable. While thinking about this at the gym while I was bored on the treadmill earlier. I was thinking about the name of the car IE the CC or Comfort Coupe. Coupes generally come with a compromise of some sort. You trade practicality in some sense for the sporty feeling of two doors or a useless backseat. If anything I kindda think that the CC being a four seater still holds true to the coupe ideal which is not meant for practicality, but to keep those in love with lines happy. Please correct me if this thinking is wrong at all. Like I said make it an option I love my 4 seater with compromises and no 5th wheel.


Well, the car already has some other compromises with short windows and limited view out, not to mention frameless windows which I am afraid my kids will eventually damage as they yank the doors open each time. I can see it being a strict 4-seater if the rear area had a center console over the tunnel the way the CLS and A7 do. Having said that, I can appreciate the opposite viewpoint which places style above practical considerations.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah a true center console would much better.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

FastB7S4 said:


> Yeah a true center console would much better.


It will be a new source for rattles and creaks.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

jspirate said:


> Well, in my mind its a comfort coupe, not a family truckster. If you want 5 seats you want a Passat not a CC.





Faramarz1 said:


> [a true center console] will be a new source for rattles and creaks.


:thumbup:


----------



## danyvw (Nov 29, 2009)

One of the things I would really like to have in the 2013 model is the Auto Hold feature. I use it all the time, almost got a crash in my wife car one day thinking that I was in my CC and took out my foot of the brake pedal in a red light.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

VW just posted this on their twitter.

(I can't get the picture link directly)

LINK


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

capclassicv2 said:


> VW just posted this on there twitter.
> 
> (I can't get the picture link directly)
> 
> LINK


Somebody give me some mouth wash PLEASE!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jspirate said:


> I agree its a very debatable issue.
> 
> If you want 5 seats you want a Passat not a CC.


Tell that to the Germans, since they disagree with you buy offering the middle back seat.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Growing on me pretty quick!


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Tell that to the Germans, since they disagree with you buy offering the middle back seat.


I don't need to tell em anything. I have 4 seats and I am perfectly happy.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

The White One is pretty sick, growing on me too


----------



## Vak331 (Feb 25, 2010)

Offer the cheap Chinese/NA Passat for most of the "U.S. Asian car buyers" and offer an upper scale model for us dedicated, quality VW buyers. This is the reason for the fifth seat (although a 4 or 5 seat port installed option may not be too bad and would not cost VW too much).

Whether you like it or not, I am more than happy that VW is finally returning to the same B6 mind-frame and quality (with a 5-seater). I may consider the new CC in 2014.


----------



## raks (Feb 14, 2011)

Some videos of the new CC:


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Not digging the 20+ spoke bi-color rims on the CC in these pictures and video at all. The twisted spoke wheel design shown on the gray CC shown in the press release was much nicer. The lower front fascia looks odd without driving or fog lights. It makes the silver trim parts look pointless.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Ali B said:


> The lower front fascia looks odd without driving or fog lights. It makes the silver trim parts look pointless.


I agree with you regarding the trim around the "Ghost" fogs. It also accentuates this area in that something seems to be missing.

One thing I do not like about the CC side profile, and it appears to be a little more accentuated on the above pic, is the front clip hang over. As compared to the back over hang, it is much larger and gives the car a severe front heaviness.

I hope that if and when they completely restyle this car, it will have a shorter front clip, or slightly more over hang at the rear to balance it a bit better.

As far as the fron grill is concerned, I really like the squared off, left and right edges. Gives the car a classic look.

The LED tails are nice but the LED, DRLs are just another ho hum inclusion that every vehicle in the world will have by next year. It used to be something unique and only on the finer, luxury cars. Not anymore. Even on the Bettle II. Yuk.

However, the LED DRLs do use less power but will be much more expensive to replace in the event of an accident. Thus, insurance rates will begin to reflect these costs. The same with the LED tails.

My Eos has the LED tails and I'm sure that somewhere in my insturance premium is a calculation for these.

By the way, I am now beginning to see a newer vehicle, here and there, with a burned out LED in the cluster. It is not pretty but no doubt, prohibitive for the owner to replace, if he or she is even aware of it.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

The front is fugly! Glad i got mine this year!


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

DavidPaul said:


> One thing I do not like about the CC side profile, and it appears to be a little more accentuated on the above pic, is the front clip hang over. As compared to the back over hang, it is much larger and gives the car a severe front heaviness.
> 
> I hope that if and when they completely restyle this car, it will have a shorter front clip, or slightly more over hang at the rear to balance it a bit better.


The long front overhang is there on all CCs. When the new body style comes out in 2 or 3 years, hopefully VW will adopt the newer Audi platform which shortened the front overhang by 3-4 inches and lengthened the wheelbase for a much more balance look.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Once again all those who really love their CC's will really be happy! We have the original and by far the best looking hands down!


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know. I need to give this car more thought before I pursue one.

*Bi-xenon headlights with LED daytime running lights* have always been a love of mine ever since the first Audi. I don't mind the Passat-like front. And I especially like having *dual-zone automatic climate control* and *fore-aft adjustable head restraints* standard.

But five seats? This is giving me pause. Have there been other coupes with seating for five before? I mean, I guess it's acceptable since the CC is front-wheel drive. RWD 4-door coupes like the Mercedes-Benz CLS need that driveshaft going to the back, thus preventing that fifth seat. But I always thought that a FWD 4-door coupe with 4 seats made it unique.

Plus, the press release hinted that LED DRLs aren't available on the R-Line, which is what I really want. :|


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

This post should answer many questions:
http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2011/11/16/2013-cc-model-line-up.html

The Bi-Xenon headlights will be standard across the board, but only Sport "Plus" and up get the LED DRL. Climatronic is now standard, as well.

The R-Line will return, but it says it builds on Sport features (and not Sport "Plus"), so I don't know if the R-Line will get LED DRLs, as well. Maybe Jay can clarify. It does get a steering wheel, finally.

The V6 Lux trim gets DSG. The 4Motion does not, but does get the nifty massaging seat option for the driver.

Looks like VW has been listening, to a certain extent.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

wdimagineer said:


> This post should answer many questions:
> http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2011/11/16/2013-cc-model-line-up.html
> 
> The Bi-Xenon headlights will be standard across the board, but only Sport "Plus" and up get the LED DRL. Climatronic is now standard, as well.
> ...


Thank God, the R-Line is going to get a steering wheel. Most of the R-Line drivers are really tired of dealing with their "Flight Stick" 

You say the VR6 is going to have a DSG tranny but the 4 Mo will not? Massaging seat, instead?

What are you smoking?

Did I misunderstand you?


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Disappointing. No leather,Dynaudio, memory seats-mirrors, pdc, back up camera and even RNS 510 in 2.0T trims.
DSG not in 4motion?


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

instigator31 said:


> Once again all those who really love their CC's will really be happy! We have the original and by far the best looking hands down!


:thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

wdimagineer said:


> This post should answer many questions:
> http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2011/11/16/2013-cc-model-line-up.html
> 
> It does get a steering wheel, finally.


Maybe the 2011 airbag will work in that wheel. That would be nifty and enough for me to come off the cash to add the wheel to my CC.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Hoping the R Line will build up on Sport Plus and include NAV and LED DRL...


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you guys know what color this is? Is it Mocha or some new color?




raks said:


> Some videos of the new CC:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

sbkim said:


> Do you guys know what color this is? Is it Mocha or some new color?


It looks a lot like my 2010's Mocha paint (which changes constantly based on light conditions).


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

10CC said:


> It looks a lot like my 2010's Mocha paint (which changes constantly based on light conditions).


Same thing with white-gold. It changes with the angle of the sun and various clouding conditions. I wonder if they will bring that color back.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Thank God, the R-Line is going to get a steering wheel. Most of the R-Line drivers are really tired of dealing with their "Flight Stick"
> 
> You say the VR6 is going to have a DSG tranny but the 4 Mo will not? Massaging seat, instead?
> 
> ...


Don't shoot the messenger. I was just quoting Jay's post.

I am pretty content with the lineup though and will probably be parking a CC in my garage when these come out.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Here you can look at it and spin it in any color you wish. 

http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/...A3%2C"c"%3A"Islandgrau Perleffekt"%2C"f"%3A7}


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

no fog lights? and what style wheels are those? last of all still no keyless entry or push button starter


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jbcc said:


> Here you can look at it and spin it in any color you wish.
> 
> http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/...A3%2C"c"%3A"Islandgrau Perleffekt"%2C"f"%3A7}


Wow... I hope they didn't drop the white-gold due to paint problems or something like that.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

pkeelan said:


> no fog lights? and what style wheels are those? last of all still no keyless entry or push button starter


It will have fog lights. As for keyless, I hope they add it. Otherwise nvm.


----------



## jpbran (May 18, 2008)

Looks like InsideLine's pict shows the standard 5-seat configuration. (if you squint)

http://www.insideline.com/auto-show...-auto-show-pictures.html#non-makeotot11171149


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

sbkim said:


> Do you guys know what color this is? Is it Mocha or some new color?


That is Black Oak Brown, a new color for the updated CC. It was introduced last year on the face lifted Eos.



> Thank God, the R-Line is going to get a steering wheel. Most of the R-Line drivers are really tired of dealing with their "Flight Stick"
> 
> You say the VR6 is going to have a DSG tranny but the 4 Mo will not? Massaging seat, instead?
> 
> ...


I think you might be joking about the steering wheel...he meant the specific R-Line steering wheel, not the standard one. 

As to the VR6 transmission...The FWD VR6 gets the DSG just like the new USA Passat. The VR6 4Motion gets the old automatic since the DSG can't be paired with the 4Motion drivetrain. (though the only R36 in europe was both 4Motion, DSG and 3.6 VR6...)


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Anybody pick up on the fact that the pillars and headliner are entirely black now instead of gray?


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

****ing ugly front end. Just ****ing ugly.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jbcc said:


> Anybody pick up on the fact that the pillars and headliner are entirely black now instead of gray?


Sorry to see that. The lower part of the interior is dark enough without having to do the same to the upper part.

I love my light gray interior. Really makes the cockpit look roomier.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

and are those cloth seats?
looks kind of toyota as well


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

wwittman said:


> and are those cloth seats?
> looks kind of toyota as well


That's the VR6 model with ventilated seats.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Sorry to see that. The lower part of the interior is dark enough without having to do the same to the upper part.
> 
> I love my light gray interior. Really makes the cockpit look roomier.


Black headliner is awesome! I had it in my old S4. On Audis, black headliners only come in the S/RS models.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

More pics from LA Auto Show


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

They even picked a unsexy model to demo the unsexy car...

Hope that is no ones wife  on this forum. If so sorry, just sayin


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> They even picked a unsexy model to demo the unsexy car...
> 
> Hope that is no ones wife  on this forum. If so sorry, just sayin


Sometimes it takes a test drive to really appreciate.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Sometimes it takes a test drive to really appreciate.


HA!:beer:


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

jspirate said:


> Sometimes it takes a test drive to really appreciate.


Maybe if you open the hood it will look better as well


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

instigator31 said:


> They even picked a unsexy model to demo the unsexy car...
> 
> Hope that is no ones wife  on this forum. If so sorry, just sayin


She looks pretty good to me!


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ali B said:


> She looks pretty good to me!


Well everything butterface


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

The more I look at this thread, the more it grows on me. Interior looks almost identical tho.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

sbkim said:


> Check out the LED city light - nice


i really like the headlights...i wish we could get some kind of aftermarket headlights like this....just something about the rest of the front of the car i dont like....back of the car looks good to me


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree, the look grows on me the more I see it. The new Passat struck me in much the same way. I see the 5th rear seat. 

I would reallty like to see 6MT, 5-seater, sunroof, 4Motion. Why does VWOA make it almost impossible to get manuals and sunroofs?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Hoosierdub said:


> I would reallty like to see 6MT, 5-seater, sunroof, 4Motion. Why does VWOA make it almost impossible to get manuals and sunroofs?


Personally I can do without the sunroof but would like to be able to buy a 6MT with xenon headlights and upgraded (Fender or Dynaudio) stereo. The xenon part of the wish list has come true with the 2013 model.

I think automakers treat buyers of manual transmission cars as value buyers; i.e. people that go for the manual transmission because they don't want to pay $1,100 for the automatic and tend to go for the basic stripped version of a car. The other reason is that because it's a smaller market, they want to minimize the configurations by going with the safest possible offering which is to offer 6MT cars with zero options. They are afraid that if the manual cars were loaded with some luxury features (leather, nav, etc.), they would sit on the lot.


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

You're absolutely right on the value buyer approach. But, they make these cars across the pond, I just wish they'd let us order things the way we want. Yes, manual cars tend to sit, and dealers don;t want them back when it's time for a new car. I'll find out soon enough, when I try to trade in my B6, 6MT, sunroof.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> i really like the headlights...i wish we could get some kind of aftermarket headlights like this....just something about the rest of the front of the car i dont like....back of the car looks good to me


Headlights are similar to the new Touareg headlights. I've seen a few on the road and I like it. 










Factory LEDs look 1000X better than the after market ones that many people install. However TOO much LED makes me want to puke. For example, I saw the front end of a new Q7 and EVERYTHING was LED lol, I thought it was a Christmas tree coming down the road. Once my lease is up if I don't find an Audi of my choice than 2015 CC it is.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

instigator31 said:


> They even picked a unsexy model to demo the unsexy car...
> 
> Hope that is no ones wife  on this forum. If so sorry, just sayin


Word
ROTFL


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

instigator31 said:


> They even picked a unsexy model to demo the unsexy car...
> 
> Hope that is no ones wife  on this forum. If so sorry, just sayin


She is wearing a VW belt buckle. So she is probably a professional model dressed up to look like a smart and hip young urbanite, the target demographics for the car. Maybe you don't like the fashion statement, but unsexy? come on. I bet that if she had different clothing and makeup, you would be drooling over her.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

av_audi said:


> She is wearing a VW belt buckle. So she is probably a professional model dressed up to look like a smart and hip young urbanite, the target demographics for the car. Maybe you don't like the fashion statement, but unsexy? come on. I bet that if she had different clothing and makeup, you would be drooling over her.


^
Yes 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

Any news on WHEN we can expect to see them hit the US?


based on that article (as a VW dealer blog) it seems the dumbing down trend does indeed continue, with the new 2.0 Lux having even less available than the current Lux Plus (which already has a lot less than my 2009 Lux)

I walked across the street form my dealer today into Volvo.
There, I can buy on the features I would want in 'packages'.
Why can't VW do that instead of just fixed package bundles?

my 4 cyl turbo car currently has leather, memory seats and mirrors, and Dynaudio

why should I give them up for the privilege of paying more?


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

"Does the side resemble a chevy volt" 

lmao FAIL. You just dissed your own car, they didn't change anything there.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Here is my take:
I love the new rear end. Sexy. Don't like the current gen, too curvy.
Don't mind the new front end, again don't like the curvyness of my '12.
Thats about it.

The new manual shift knob looks worse. (Find that...)
The circular LEDs are a bit too much.
While I love the tails, looks like they ditched amber turns. I despise red turns. Such like american trash.
And it appears from VWoA's post on facebook, it now has 5 seats.

What then seperates the Passat from the CC? The CC imo has always been and always should be a niche car. Thats why the styling was different, offered different features and only had 4 NICE seats. It's a niche luxury sports sedan. Not a family cruiser.
And imo again, the 5th rear hump seat looks quite bad as they carried over the stitch pattern from the center of the seat.

I was pissed at first glance that I bought a '12, but now I'm thrilled. It was like buying the last of a dying breed. Woo. (Even though I know it died alot since '09 lol)


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

12vwcc said:


> I was pissed at first glance that I bought a '12, but now I'm thrilled. It was like buying the last of a dying breed. Woo. (Even though I know it died alot since '09 lol)


I agree with just about everything you said.
I've been thinking about it though. I know this will be controversial, but it makes me want to hold on the the CC. I guess I will probably change my mind with time, but I think the original body style will define the car for a long time to come.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

I was at the LA Auto show yesterday and everything was pretty much the same. I should have taken a few pics but I didn't

It has a real sunroof and theres a latch in the trunk to fold down the seats. From the looks of it you can probably buy the lever and the cable and just add it to your existing CC. 

Also had a chance to check out the Beetle R, pretty cool


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

CC U L8TR said:


> and theres a latch in the trunk to fold down the seats. From the looks of it you can probably buy the lever and the cable and just add it to your existing CC.


why is that an 'improvement?'


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

wwittman said:


> why is that an 'improvement?'


I never said it was.


----------



## FGuri32 (Dec 26, 2007)

so let me get this straight:
the VR6 FWD model comes with a DSG and the 4Motion comes with the Slushbox 6 Speed automatic?

Fail.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the rear not into the middle age group front styling like the passat


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

I'mbringingstaticback said:


> Love the rear not into the middle age group front styling like the passat



same here


the blunt front makes it look much stodgier; less sleek and sexy.
and just less special.

I also think the dial clock is lame


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

CC U L8TR said:


> It has a real sunroof and there's a latch in the trunk to fold down the seats. From the looks of it you can probably buy the lever and the cable and just add it to your existing CC.
> 
> Also had a chance to check out the Beetle R, pretty cool


MAybe I missed it but the 2013 CC sunroof looked to be the same as before (tilt-up only). The Beetle R concept definitely looks hot but I bet the production version will come with 18" instead of 20" wheels and the bodywork will be much less aggressive.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

jbcc said:


> Anybody pick up on the fact that the pillars and headliner are entirely black now instead of gray?



You're right man!... But as well the light color headliner makes it less "Sportier"


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

I went to the LA auto show and I didn't like the look of the new CC. Maybe, the R-Line would look better, but for now I'm glad I have a 2010.


----------



## VWIQ (Nov 28, 2011)

IMO the rear looks great . the front not so much . i like better the current version . also the DRL's not what i expected . why would you want to make all the cars you produce to look similar ? it's just stupid . IMO again


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

Based on the pics CCRlineBlack posted, the car looks a little better "in the flesh" than some of the early pics that were released.


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

Rear seat looks horrendous, IMHO. I loved the old 2-seater with the center console. The question is, is this REALLY a response to the US market demands (that's what the new NA Passat is for, after all) or yet another cost-cutting measure (my guess)? 

Between the loss of those 2 little upper dash-mounted drawers after MY '11 and the big center console in the rear in the '13s, the CC is gradually losing interior storage space, which makes it slightly less appealing as a daily driver.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

I went to LA auto show as well. The LEDs weren't on so I turned them on and snapped some pics.... with my iphone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn. Ok, didn't take much to sell me on the new design. :laugh:

... 'cept the hood notch.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Same DRLs as the whole line-up. Have them on the wife's t-reg. They are okay but I prefer Audi DRL design 1000x more. The u shape just looks odd.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

I love the shape of the Interlagos 18" wheels, but somehow it doesn't look as good in the polished finish of the LA Auto Show cars. I guess to me the polished look is too close to chrome wheels which are so yesterday. 

I have to agree with some of the others that the 2013 front end is not an improvement over the 2009-2012 model. It's different but I think the lower front fascia of the 2009-2012 is more timeless. The only part of my cars' front view I am not crazy about is the headlight scalloping in the front bumper.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Polished Interlagos are standard on the VR6 4motions, at least they were for on the 2012s.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mmm, definitely sold on the 2013. Spring can't come soon enough, I want my new ride!

/settled on the Executive


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

wwittman said:


> Any news on WHEN we can expect to see them hit the US?



once more???


anyone?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

wwittman said:


> once more???
> 
> 
> anyone?


Germany is Feb 2013, we're on the list of places that it rolls out to afterwards. No specifics yet past it being in the Spring.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

sp_wh said:


> More pics from LA Auto Show





instigator31 said:


> They even picked a unsexy model to demo the unsexy car...
> 
> Hope that is no ones wife  on this forum. If so sorry, just sayin


That's that girl who works for VW. She does all sorts of silly training videos along with some real ****ty promo vids on their Youtube channel.

Oh yeah and I love the CC in white! My next car (if it comes in the TDI; dreaming yes I know).


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, so two questions, will VW Extend my lease for 2-3 month? ( My lease is over in February and my miles are way under...) Then I would still want to buy the car out as I think I have positive equity.

2nd 

If I do decide to keep my car, and as some may know, the trend with new models is the enthusiasts always try to slap some of the new parts on the older moldels.... Will the rear defusser fit? Tail lights perhaps? Its hard to tell from the pics...

Love the new interior color for US ( Cornsilk/dark brown)
I think the issue with the front can be corrected by painting it black or black crome ( especially on a black car)

Also VW has some amazing lease deals now and even did when the CC first came out. Any ideas of the marketing strateggy here? will the price this higher then this model to keep moving the B7 Passats?


Someone said real sunroof? Can we get a conformation on this? I doubt it unless it will go on top of the roof similar to Panaroof Benzes....


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

see this review in the NY Times?

It's about the new Passat, but, sadly, I think a lot of it applies to aspects of the new CC (especially the front end) as well:


"To some eyes, the Passat’s exterior styling is its other unlovable trait — so inoffensive as to be offensive. The VW resembles an 8-year-old’s Crayola rendering of a car: three boxes, the tallest one in the middle.

The look is almost patronizing, leading one to wonder what VW executives really think of American tastes. The front fascia is hiked up high, drawing attention to the rictus formed by the grille. And the rear end may set the current standard for sedan lethargy."


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

So NY Times doesn't like the new Passat but Motor Trend names it Car of the Year. Hmmm. Goes to show that you just have to go with your own opinion and buy what you like and not what some writer likes.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> So NY Times doesn't like the new Passat but Motor Trend names it Car of the Year. Hmmm. Goes to show that you just have to go with your own opinion and buy what you like and not what some writer likes.


I think it might just be worthy of car of the year from MT. That said, I think the NYT article summarizes the look just about perfectly. Its so strange because the look is inconsistent with the rest of VW's line-up. I really wonder if they didn't hire the guy that did yota's last gen Camry.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It is growing on me except for the fogs. 

I still prefer the 1st gen.


----------



## gunitd (Mar 2, 2010)

*The Wheels.....*

Does anyone know how i can get my hands on the wheels because I have been looking for them for the longest.


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

quailallstar said:


> That's that girl who works for VW. She does all sorts of silly training videos along with some real ****ty promo vids on their Youtube channel.
> 
> Oh yeah and I love the CC in white! My next car (if it comes in the TDI; dreaming yes I know).


I think this babe is hot. But, I'm one of those "middle-agers." Sometimes you have to get older to appreciate the good things!

But I digress. I like the 13.


----------



## haroldv (Oct 30, 2011)

I understood from a German forum that a mod to the new facelift could be easy.
The side fender and the lit should be the same, only the rear bumper and the light itself needs to be swapped. The source is working at the factory in Emdem, where they are put together.
If I look at the pictures: could be true.

I like the new rear end, I dislike the new front


----------



## TheNit (Mar 28, 2005)

In Canada, we have a Sportline, Highline and Highline VR6 (at least in 2012). You can currently get a manual transmission in any 2.0T as well as the Technology Package (Dynaudio and Navi). The VR6 only comes with 4Motion. Does anybody know if that will change with the 2013 models?

I saw somewhere that VW Europe was going to get rid of the VR6. Hopefully they would then contemplate offering a 2.0T with 4Motion and even better, with a manual transmission. Doesn't that sound like fun? In Canada, the VR6 4Motion (with Tech package) prices out the same as an Audi A4 2.0T AWD Premium Plus (with B&O sound and MMI navi system) with a manual transmisison. It also prices the same as a similarily equipped BMW 328i with Xdrive which is also being released with a 2.0T in 2012. VW would sell a lot more 4Motions if it were cheaper than the Audi or BMW

Whatever happened to the slogan "Drivers Wanted". A lot of "drivers" still enjoy a manual transmission and I believe the CC is meant to be "driven" as opposed to the Passat.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

TheNit said:


> In Canada, we have a Sportline, Highline and Highline VR6 (at least in 2012). You can currently get a manual transmission in any 2.0T as well as the Technology Package (Dynaudio and Navi).


That first sentence has so much win in it that it makes me proud that the US boarders Canada.

Then, it makes me wanna flip VAG the bird!


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaEyYyssv4s


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

The more I see the 13' CC in motion I love it even more! My biggest problem is I don't know what VW to buy next. It's between the 13' CC, 12' Eos, & 12' Beetle Turbo. I know what your saying "all are totally different cars". That is what is making my decision even harder At least they are all VW's. Waiting for the 13' CC to be released - drive it - then make my choice. I guess it's not a bad problem to have:laugh:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Faramarz1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaEyYyssv4s


 I don't speak German... At all, but it's a pretty nice video! I love this new Passat CC (unless the grill).


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I don't speak German... At all, but it's a pretty nice video! I love this new Passat CC (unless the grill).


 I like it in white. but I still like the first gen more. The new grill is horrible.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

BETOGLI said:


> I don't speak German... At all, but it's a pretty nice video! I love this new Passat CC (unless the grill).


 They are speaking Dutch, nichts Deutsch. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

VW GUY said:


> The more I see the 13' CC in motion I love it even more! My biggest problem is I don't know what VW to buy next. It's between the 13' CC, 12' Eos, & 12' Beetle Turbo. I know what your saying "all are totally different cars". That is what is making my decision even harder At least they are all VW's. Waiting for the 13' CC to be released - drive it - then make my choice. I guess it's not a bad problem to have:laugh:


 Drive a 2012 CC, it will feel the same as the "13". Will help you decide sooner. 

My Eos has more nimble handling, the CC is a bit more sluggish in the corners. Both are fantastic road cars. The CC seats are a bit more comfortable on long trips. 

Basically, I prefer my Eos due to the retractible sun roof and convertible hard top. No other car like it in the world, for any price. 

Do not consider the Beetle at any cost. It is nowhere near the quality of the CC and Eos.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

gunitd said:


> Does anyone know how i can get my hands on the wheels because I have been looking for them for the longest.


 Here is a link for replicas. 

As for the 2013. I'm glad I bought the 2009. I do however wish I had 4Motion but who knows. Maybe I'll find another CC with 4Motion and cornsilk beige interior like mine to swap at the dealership. 

I really am enjoying the rear diffuser but I think the font is too high. The car would have to be lowered in order to look nice in my opinion. The fogs don't look that great but then again.....look at the MK6 Golf and GTI. They switched up the look and they really did grow on me. 

I'm just happy the CC is still being produced because the Passat is ugly as hell. :beer:


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

My thoughts on the 2013 CC..

Design, look around people.. every other car manufacture uses the same design on all of their vehicles just in different sizes. BMW 7 - 5 and now the new 3 series all look very similar except for the size difference. Same goes for the AUDI and not so much MB but you can easily find the similarities. 

2013 CC does look like the all new Americanized Passat BUT you can easily spot the differences in the roof lining and other features that set them world apart. I really like the design of it! It looks very elegant and sporty at the same time. I currently drive the mk6 GTI and can NOT wait to get into the 2013 CC esp the R-Line which will be released later on this year and I'm sure the design of the more aggressive front bumper and etc. will make a very big fan-wagon when its finally released since there are people out there that do not like the thin spread design of the front bumper. Day by day I'm creeping around the web to see if there are any spy pictures of the 2013 R-Line which in my opinion will be extremely good looking. 

Things I don't understand... 
No LED headlights for the R-Line 
And still no slide-back 'full size' sunroof? I know VW mentioned how due to its roof design it was impossible to have the 'real' sunroof on the previous model CC but why not make the sunroof smaller like in the Passat or Jetta?
How about RNS-510 not being offered unless you get the VR6 model? I really do NOT like the RNS-315.
What about the park assist and lane change assist? It is offered in Europe but will not be even an option for US market. I know pricing is everything in US market due to its competitors BUT Ford and Chevy been offering much more technological features for years now. I truly believe VW should at least offer it as an option when ordering the new CC. 
Ohhh and what about the rear-view camera? Due to the earthquake in Japan, VW stopped installing the back-up cameras since one of the major Japanese manufactures supplied us with them. Its been so long since that happened and VW still cant figure out the problem/find a new manufacturer?
And of course don't get me started on the TDI............

Those are some of the things that bother me BUT I'm sure there's some kind of selling strategy VW is following so.. nothing we can do unless no one buys the new 2013 CC and we start a national protest.. not happening lol

*BUT*

What about the overall package? I mean for the price, it really is a great car and here's why!

Safety, the car is one of the safest out there! 6 standard airbags and its reinforced beam frame construction with strong A,B and C-pillars and laser welded roof? I mean that's incredible if you ask me!

Performance, stock? ummm not the fastest car but very good on gas I mean it really does have some decent MPG numbers. BUT TSI turbo motor has so many potentials! Add APR Stage II and its required components and you have yourself a vehicle that's still extremely reliable and will keep up with big name badges like the M///, S, AMG, SRT, SS, GT, SI, STI and etc. Keep in mind, many VW dealers ARE mod friendly and will do all its needed under included 3 year/36000 miles maintenance warranty. 

Handling, I mean GTI won many awards for best handling FWD car and since CC has the same suspension, its all right there. Plus all of the electronic safety components truly make the cc great handling vehicle! 

Design, gets mistaken for the CLS which I'd say is a compliment  
Very good looking and has a good size trunk and now seating of 5 so no complains there.

So all for all, I think the new CC is a great car for the money and I can NOT wait to get my hands on the 2013 R-Line which will be followed by APR Stage II and all of the required components and of course some new shoes with lowered suspension for a very aggressive and unmistakeable stance 

Many of you will judge my above statement BUT I truly enjoy customizing my cars in fact, this CC will be the last CC on the old platform since VW will be adding their new Modular Transverse Matrix (MQB) technology which will underpin a large selection of the next-generation of vehicles from VW, Audi, Skoda and SEAT. The MQB system (the acronym is taken from the German ‘Modularer Querbaukasten’ ) is designed to simplify the design and production of future vehicles fitted with transverse-mounted engines. The system standardises many vehicle parts and components, making it easier to build different models, even from different brands, on the same basic platform. Also, adding much more powerful power output.

With that being said, the future generation CC will be better than ever but in the mean time lets enjoy the beauty of German engineering and the VW community which grows with each year and spreads the love for VW and overshadows the others :heart:


flame suit is on :beer:


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

EuroNeed said:


> With that being said, the next generation CC will be better than ever...



how?
explain in what way a 2013 CC is "better" than my 2009?


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

wwittman said:


> how?
> explain in what way a 2013 CC is "better" than my 2009?


next generation meaning 2017 and up..


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

okay, but the 2013 has_ less_ technology and_ fewer _features than the debut year.

why assume the trend is to MORE features for 2017?

their pattern now seems to be to dumb each year down further in a race to the bottom


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

wwittman said:


> okay, but the 2013 has_ less_ technology and_ fewer _features than the debut year.
> 
> why assume the trend is to MORE features for 2017?
> 
> their pattern now seems to be to dumb each year down further in a race to the bottom


I don't work for VW corporate so that question I can not answer but this makes sense logically.. by switching over to the new platform I described above, will reduce production cost which will create deeper pockets for other things like catching up with the rest of the world technologically and providing cars with many more standard features. Keep in mind, in Europe they pay a lot more for all of the cars so they have all of the options and features since people wouldn't mind paying top dollar for something like Volkswagen vs US, you jack up that price by loading the vehicle with features and no one will ever even look at the car. American market looks down on VW, it is not respected at all.. Questions like:
"Why in the world would I pay 25k for a fully loaded Jetta when Civic or Senata are so much cheaper"?
"Why are VW parts so expensive"?
"Why my 5 year old Passat needs 3k in service"?
"VW is so over priced! It's a hippy car.. there's no way I'm paying this much"

North American market is so much different than the European and the rest of the world. People associate VW with 60s Beetle full of hippies going to a music festival. And then of course there's reliability problems and parts/maintenance cost through the late 90s which left a really bad mark on American consumer.

We (enthusiasts) are only 12-18% of market share that represent the product for its greatness and truly appreciates the brand but the other 82-88% cares less about what VW really is. So we can complain all we want but there's a reason behind everything. VW wants to dominate the world and it's very slowly heading that way so get ready to witness many changes and switching to the new platform is one of them. So 2013 and its body style will be the last CC under the current platform so it is what it is.. it's kind of a left over since the car only got a facelift from the previous one and we are stuck with it till VW starts popping out vehicles under the new platform and really separating European market with the US (just like the new Passat) which is hated by the enthusiasts but loved my your average Joe who thinks the bigger the better and happy with his large cup holders for his xlarge slurpee...

And please let's try and not turn this into mkv vs mk6 war which was and still is pointless..


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

the diff between a CC Lux Plus, and an Audi A4 Premium Plus is only about $3000

but there is a huge difference in fit, finish and features between those two

I don't think the price, or people's unwillingness to pay for it, is the issue

I think it's their reluctance to compete with their other brand(s)


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.vw.ca/en/models/cc_2013.html
http://www.vw.ca/en/models/cc_2013/gallery.html

VW Canada has posted some new pictures of the 2013 CC, not sure if someone has already posted this but want to share with you guys.

The rear looks fantastic and the front not that bad.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

sm0421 said:


> http://www.vw.ca/en/models/cc_2013.html
> http://www.vw.ca/en/models/cc_2013/gallery.html
> 
> VW Canada has posted some new pictures of the 2013 CC, not sure if someone has already posted this but want to share with you guys.
> ...


Very nice and thanks for the links. I love this refreshed CC as it is the ONLY thing left in anything Euro Passat flavor for the North American Market.

FYI I tweeted your post via Twitter  @LuvGermanCars


----------

